# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Como empiezo mi cultivo de limon

## soleflor

Buen dia amigos foristas, quien les escribe quiere incursionar en el cultivo de limon y me gustaria saber si Uds tienen alguna experiencia, cabe decir que el cultivo que pienso empezar es en mediana escala en el departamento de Moquegua-Peru, me gustaria saber tambien si puedo plantar el limon que produce en el norte (teniendo en cuenta el clima templado calido de moquegua ) y si es necesario comprar los plantones o simplente coger las pepas y sembrarlas para luego injertarlas. Ojala alguien tenga alguna experiencia que compratir, agradeciendo su lectura me despido de Uds
SoledadTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO VENTA DE LIMON limon y derivados XXVI Festival del Limón (Del 12 al 30 de junio) Variado de Limón

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Hola Soledad:* 
Dado que has explicado bien lo que tienes en mente y tus dudas, estuve buscando algo de información. Obviamente la obtengo de algunas fuentes que utilizo, porque yo no estudié agronomía; así que considérala como información teórica. 
Lo ideal sería que te contactes con productores de limón de Moquegua, así que le voy a preguntar a mi padre si conoce a algún productor de allá. 
Espero te sirva...  *El limón en el norte peruano*    El limón sutil (citrus aurantifolia swingle), proviene de un árbol de poca altura, con numerosas ramas que presentan espinas pequeñas y agudas; hojas también pequeñas, de forma elíptica con los bordes ligeramente dentados. Sus frutos son pequeños de forma esferoidal, pezón chico; cáscara delgada y adherente, de color verde al amarillo conforme avanza su madurez; pulpa verdosa muy ácida y perfumada. Presencia de semillas   *Especificaciones Técnicas:*
Nombre científico:Citrus aurantifolia 
Orígen: Piura, Perú 
Familia: Rutaceae 
Variedades importantes:Sutil 
Período vegetativo:Noviembre - Junio 
Epoca de siembra:todo el año 
Epoca de cosecha:todo el año 
(*)Calibres:38 , 40 , 43 
Temperatura de conservación: 8°C 
Tiempo de vida: 40 Dias   *TIPOS DE LIMÓN COMO FRUTO:*  _LIMÓN SUTIL (CITRUS AURANTIFOLIA)_
Denominada lima ácida o gallega (Citrus x aurantifolia, también llamada limón sutil, limón ceutí, limón mexicano, limón peruano o limón de Pica) es un árbol frutal del género de los Cítricos. Proviene del sudeste de Asia; su etimología deriva del persa [Limu].Es un árbol de unos 5 mt de altura, y tronco habitualmente torcido, se ramifica densamente desde muy abajo. 
Las ramas tienen espinas cortas y duras que nacen de las axilas, con hojas aovadas de entre 2,5 a 9 cm de color verde pálido similares a las de la naranja, de ahí su nombre latino aurantifolia. Las flores poseen gran aroma, son de color blanco amarillento, con una fina línea púrpura en los bordes, nacen de las axilas de las ramas, en ramilletes de hasta 7 florecillas.   Existen otras variedades cultivables de Citrus aurantifolia con diversos grados de acidez y colores que van desde el verde al amarillo, por lo que en algunos países son llamadas limón.  _LIMÓN TAHITÍ (CITRUS LATÍ FOLIA)_
Pertenece a la familia Rutáceas, subfamilia Aurantioidae, tribu Citrae, grup Agrios, género Citrus .Sus hojas se caracterizan por ser unifolioladas, enteras, pecioladas, alternas y separadas por entrenudos por ángulos axilares. Entre la base de la lámina foliar y la porción distal del pecíolo se observa una articulación que separa claramente ambas estructuras , es así que factores como la temperatura, irradiación y disponibilidad de agua se correlacionan con determinadas características anatómicas de la madera y la estructura foliar de este fruto.  *Sus orígenes*
El origen del limón se remonta hace unos 20 millones de años atrás proveniente del sudeste asiático de la China y traído a Occidente por los árabes en el siglo XV; es ahora considerado de raíces peruanas representando en gran parte nuestra cultura gastronómica y alimenticia.  En el año 2000 los principales países productores de limón fueron México con 1.23 Millones TM, Argentina con 1.05 Millones TM y la India e Irán con 1 Millón de TM respectivamente. A nivel mundial, los principales países importadores son: Estados Unidos con 179 mil TM (73.4 millones dólares), Alemania con 133 mil TM (95.5 millones dólares), Francia con 122 mil TM (90 millones dólares) y Holanda con 98 mil TM (64 millones dólares).  Recientemente, como resultado de las tareas realizadas por el SENASA desde hace varios años, los Estados Unidos han autorizado a partir de Mayo 2007 el ingreso de limón sutil peruano, con lo cual renace la expectativa de iniciar con ese mercado un gran proyecto exportador en la cadena productiva del limón, el que no estará sometido a la inestabilidad de los precios por sobreproducción. Esta importante oportunidad requiere trabajar en mejorar la productividad, la competitividad y la calidad de la oferta exportable, por lo que es pertinente fortalecer el CITE LIMON, y la asociación de productores PROLIMON.  En la región la superficie dedicada al limón es de 18,000 Has., unas 14,600 Has. en Piura, 3,000 Has. en Lambayeque y 350 en Tumbes. La producción nacional fue el año 2005 de unas 220,000 TM., de los cuales un 50% se dedico a la producción industrial de aceite esencial y cáscara de limón, la que el 2006 generó exportaciones por US$ 3.5 millones.
El limón en el Perú  *Fortalezas*
Clima y suelo favorables para el cultivo de limón 
• Producción permanente durante todo el año. 
• Existencia de recursos hídricos del subsuelo. 
• El nivel del acuífero es sostenido en la mayoría del tiempo.
• Disponibilidad de la red vial regional. 
• Pozos perforados adecuados. 
• Presencia de SENASA para desarrollar el programa mosca de la fruta que afecta este cultivo. 
• Presencia de ONGs y Universidades. 
• Disponibilidad de mano de obra para el cultivo. Hay 14,6 M has. en Piura y 3 M en Lambayeque. 
• Existencia de PROLIMON que asocia a los productores de limón de Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque. 
• Existencia de Mesa de Limón, con participación Inter-institucional 
• Se exporta: jugo, aceite esencial, cáscara deshidratada. 
• Eficiencia productiva por hectárea. más de 24 TM/año.  *Debilidades*
Presencia de minifundio. 
• Falta de titulación de tierras. 
• Escaso acceso al financiamiento de productores, con deudas de rescate financiero.
• Infraestructura de riego tradicional (usar agua de gravedad genera atraso para el cultivo, requiere entre 14 y 17000 mt3 por hectárea y riego por goteo entre 10 000 y 11000 mt3). 
• Deficientes vías de acceso internas. 
• Dependencia de agua de subsuelo exclusivamente 
• Falta de sistemas de interconexión para electrificación de equipos de bombeo. 
• Falta de aprovechamiento e implementación de pozos perforados existentes. 
• Incapacidad de cumplir con exigencias de tecnología del cultivo. 
• Debilidad institucional y gremial. 
• Normas de calidad de INDECOPI , no son vinculantes. 
• Escasa visión empresarial. 
• Comercialización desorganizada y débil. 
• Limitada integración con los canales de comercio hasta los mercados de destino. 
• Desconocimiento del mercado exterior. 
• Insuficiente promoción de acceso al mercado. 
• Falta de cultura exportadora. 
• Escasez de infraestructura de acopio y packing. 
• Falta de sistema de información comercial. 
• Bajo nivel educativo de los productores de limón. 
• No existe una cadena productiva del limón y por lo tanto no hay articulación empresarial.   *Oportunidades*
• La posibilidad de volver a poner operativas 8000 hectáreas del cultivo con pozos perforados en desuso en Lambayeque. 
• Presencia de organismos internacionales que apoyan la agricultura. 
• Absorción de mano de obra familiar del campo. 
• Utilización de tierras disponibles. 
• El aprovechamiento de los Acuerdos Comerciales. 
• Expectativa de exportación de 90,000 TM a los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica a partir de Mayo 2007. 
• Desarrollar la variedad Tahiti, con mas opción en el mercado internacional. 
• Perú ha logrado la autorización de exportar cítricos a los EEUU. 
• PROMPEX cuenta con infraestructura y experiencia para apoyar la penetración del mercado internacional.   *Potencialidades*
• Clima favorable para el cultivo en su mayoría. 
• Tierras aptas para incorporar a la producción. 
• Predisposición del productor para desarrollar sus capacidades. 
• Instituciones con predisposición a apoyar. 
• Experiencia en el cultivo de un producto con demanda en el mercado exterior. 
• Organizar con PROMPEX un plan detallado para ingresar al mercado norteamericano. 
• Penetrar primero los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica y luego los otros mercados internacionales. 
• Desarrollar el potencial de los citricos que se acomoden mejor a la demanda del mercado estadounidense.   *Desafios*
Desarrollar una cultura exportadora y por la competitividad entre los productores de limón. 
• Incrementar la productividad, rentabilidad y calidad en zonas competitivas de producción mediante el uso de tecnologías mejoradas de producción y buenas prácticas agrícolas. 
• Diversificar e incrementar la oferta exportable de acuerdo con las demandas del mercado. 
• Consolidar y articular a todos los actores de la cadena productiva del limon. 
• Mejorar el nivel tecnológico utilizado en la producción y fortalecer la gestión empresarial de los productores. 
• Impulsar ejecución de sistemas de interconexión eléctrica que permitan electrificar los equipos de bombeo de aguas subterráneas.   *AMENAZAS* 
• Fenómeno de El Niño. 
• Indefinición de políticas del Gobierno. 
• Caída de los precios internacionales del aceite esencial del limón y de la cáscara (pectina). 
• Surgimiento de nuevos competidores sustitutos (las frutas en general y carambola como adorno y para refresco). 
Riesgos
• Factores climatológicos adversos. 
• Políticas adversas al desarrollo del cultivo y/o comercialización. 
• Perdida del cultivo por cambios climáticos bruscos. 
Limitaciones 
• Baja productividad. 
• El sistema financiero formal no tiene líneas de crédito adecuadas a la situación de pequeños productores con problemas de crédito en el sistema. 
• No es posible regular el abastecimiento por falta de infraestructura de acopio y almacenamiento.   *ESTRATEGIA OFENSIVA* 
• Mjorar la red vial secundaria. 
• Promover la articulación de productores y organizaciones con PROMPEX y PROMPERU. 
• Incrementar las áreas de producción. 
• Elaborar estudio de mercado y establecer programa exportable. 
• Participar en programas de acercamiento a mercados de destino. 
• Integrar la producción al mercado final. 
• Gestionar la contratación de un representante comercial en el exterior. 
• Desarrollar eventos para difundir el limón.   *ESTRATEGIA DE REORIENTACION* 
• Elevar la productividad y mejorar la calidad del limón con un vivero para producir plantones de calidad (patrones para sutil y tahiti). 
• Desarrollar un programa para eliminar radicalmente la mosca de la fruta y mejorar la calidad y estado fitosanitario del cultivo. 
• Incentivar la asociatividad y fortalecer las organizaciones de productores de limón. 
• Generar capacidades locales para brindar asistencia técnica en buenas prácticas agro ecológicas. 
• Impulsar proyectos de electrificación de equipos de pozos tubulares.   *ESTRATEGIA DEFENSIVA* 
• Buena coordinación con PROMPEX para la implementación de programas y proyectos de exportación. 
• Coordinación interregional para orientar la acción del Estado hacia el apoyo a la producción de limón en sus diversas instancias ( Facilidades arancelarias, programas de capacitación general, búsqueda de mercado, mejoramiento de infraestructura). 
• Capacitar a los agricultores en la producción de limón. 
• Fomentar la organización empresarial de los productores de limón.   *ESTRATEGIA DE SUPERVIVENCIA* 
• Fortalecimiento de organizaciones de productores. 
• Gestionar un fondo en fideicomiso en garantía de créditos adecuados para el financiamiento del cultivo, centros de acopio y plantas procesadoras. 
• Tecnificar el cultivo del limón con riego por goteo. 
• Desarrollar programas de capacitación sobre comercio exterior, competitividad y valores. 
• Difundir experiencias exitosas en la cadena productiva del cultivo del limón. 
• Mejorar la infraestructura de almacenamiento a través de centros de acopio.   1.-Línea Estratégica: Mejoramiento de la Oferta Exportable
• Incrementar las áreas de producción 
• Tecnificar el cultivo del limón con riego por goteo
• Elevar la productividad y mejorar la calidad del limón con un vivero para producir plantones de calidad (patrones para sutil y tahiti). 
• Generar capacidades locales para brindar asistencia técnica en buenas prácticas agro ecológicas. 
• Capacitar a los agricultores en la producción de limón, difundir la norma técnica. 
• Mejorar la infraestructura de almacenamiento a través de centros de acopio 
• Promover electrificación de pozos tubulares 
• Apoyo a ENSA , para ejecución de tendidos de redes. 
Actividades
• Promover la inversión en nuevos campos de limón con tecnología de riego por goteo. 
• Mantener un volumen apropiado de plantones de buena calidad de todas las variedades necesaria. 
• Apoyar la tarea del CITELIMON, fortaleciendo el trabajo que ejecuta con la innovación tecnológica. 
• El 2008 se cuenta con 5 expertos que están capacitados para brindar asistencia técnica y apoyo a los productores
• Promover la instalación de centros de acopio y empaque con infraestructura de frío 
Indicadores
• Al termino del 2008 se regula el uso de aguas subterráneas sobre la base de la explotación de los acuíferos en Lambayeque. 
• El 2008 se cuenta con un vivero en funciones. 
• Al termino del 2008 se ha instalado un centro de acopio y almacenamiento. 
• A Julio del 2008 se cuenta con 2 nuevos sistemas para electrificación de pozos. 
Responsables
• INTERNOR, GORES, Proveedores, PROLIMON. • CITE LIMON, PROLIMON, ENSA, CERX, Gob. Regional, productores   2.- Línea Estratégica: Cobertura de Mercados Internacionales
• Promover la articulación de productores y organizaciones con PROMPEX y PROMPERU. 
• Elaborar estudio de mercado USA y MEXICO y establecer programa exportable 
• Participar en programas de acercamiento a mercados de destino 
• Gestionar la contratación de un representante comercial en el exterior 
• Desarrollar eventos para difundir el limón 
• Establecer convenios para desarrollar una inteligencia comercial
Actividades
• Coordinar la acción de PROMPEX, PROMPERU, PROLIMON y los productores de limón para posicionar una marca regional de limón y mantener un programa dinámico de inteligencia comercial. 
• Desarrollar una Rueda de Negocios en Piura con importadores de los Estados Unidos. 
• Organizar con PROMPEX citas de negocios regionales.
Indicadores
• A fines del 2007 se tiene una marca regional. 
• A fines del 2008 se cuenta con una estrategia de posicionamiento de la marca regional del limón peruano. 
• El 2008 se desarrolla al menos una cita de negocios internacional en Piu  3.- Línea Estratégica : Facilidades al Comercio
• Mejorar la infraestructura de transporte, red vial y puertos 
• Gestionar un fondo en fideicomiso en garantía de créditos adecuados para el financiamiento del cultivo, centros de acopio y plantas procesadoras. 
• Facilitar la concreción de un financiamiento de la CAF para la instalación de un centro de almacenamiento de limon. Actividades
• Coordinar las mejoras de la red vial. 
• Coordinar el equipamiento del Puerto de Paita. 
• Coordinar con las IFIS, los Gobiernos Regionales, Gobiernos Locales, el MINAG, COFIDE y el AGROBANCO para establecer Fondos de Garantía. 
• Coordinar ante la CAF para viabilizar un proyecto para establecer un centro de acopio mixto.
Indicadores
• A fines del 2008 se han asfaltado 200 km. De caminos entre las zonas productivas y el puerto de Paita. 
• Al termino del 2007 se ha establecido Dos Fondos de Garantía y Dos Fondos Rotatorios en Lambayeque y Piura. 
Responsables
• GORES, INTERNOR, PROVIAS, ENAPU , CERX, PROLIMON 
• AGROBANCO, MI BANCO, CAJAS RURALES, MUNICIPALES y EDPYMES, COFIDE, MINAG   4.- Línea Estratégica : Desarrollo de la Cultura Exportadora
• Fortalecer la confianza en la asociatividad y en el cumplimiento de contratos por parte de compradores y vendedore• Fortalecimiento de organizaciones de productores. 
• Fomentar la organización empresarial de los productores de limón. 
• Desarrollar programas de capacitación sobre comercio exterior, competitividad y valores. 
• Difundir experiencias exitosas en la cadena productiva del cultivo del limón. 
Actividades
• Coordinar con PROLIMON y los gobiernos locales las estrategias para promover la asociatividad de los agricultores por localidad. 
Consolidar a PROLIMON como la institución representativa de los productores de limón de la macro región.
Indicadores
• A fines del 2008 se han establecido comités de productores de limón en todas las áreas productoras. 
• Al 2009 se han realizado seminarios internacionales de capacitación en Piura y Chiclayo, relacionados con el liderazgo y desarrollo empresarial. 
Responsables 
• PROMPEX, GECEX, CIPCA, INTERNOR, GORES.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*

----------

liovaoscar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Encontré otra info teórica, pero del Limón TAHITI, que creo que es el norteño también. 
Te dejo el archivo en un .pdf adjunto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Una más... 
Es un pequeño trabajo, pero donde dan algunos aproximados de los costos de instalación de un proyecto de limón...  
Te dejo el link: *http://www.monografias.com/trabajos39/produccion-limon-peruano/produccion-limon-peruano.shtml* 
Saludos y veamos si alguien te da alguna recomendación especial, teniendo en cuenta la ubicación donde pretendes iniciar tu proyecto de limón.

----------


## soleflor

Muchas Gracias bcilloniz por las respuestas dadas, en realidad es grande mi interes por dicho cultivo, ojala hayan mas personas interesadas en compartir sus experiencias. 
Soledad

----------


## brf21

Hola Junior, como te fue con tu experiencia con el limón? lograste iniciar?  
saludos

----------

